

Introducing: Free Access to Rdio - cyen

http://blog.rdio.com/us/2011/10/introducing-free-access-to-rdio.html
======
01PH
Care to tell us a bit more about the project? For example what makes it
different from other music services etc?

~~~
earbitscom
This is not a "project". Rdio is one of the biggest music subscription
services out there. They're similar to Spotify but they're web-based (no
software), have a slightly smaller catalog, and have been in the US for
longer. Up until recently you had to have a subscription to access it at all.
Now they have this free version.

